#ubuntu-at 2011-08-16
<Rhonda> jemand da?
<Rhonda> heute ist debian 18 :D
<Daniel0108> hey Rhonda :)
#ubuntu-at 2011-08-18
<don31> Weiß hier vielleicht zufällig jemand, wie man eine legale Mac OS X Version in einer VirtualBox VM installiert?
<don31> (die CD ist legal, die Installation in einer VM vielleicht schon weniger)
<guntbert> don31: kannst du ausreichend englisch um in #vbox zu fragen? Ich hab mich mit OS X nie beschäftigt
<PatrickBic> http://lifehacker.com/5583650/run-mac-os-x-in-virtualbox-on-windows
<PatrickBic> http://www.heise.de/ix/meldung/VirtualBox-virtualisiert-Mac-OS-X-1002869.html
<don31> guntbert: Wurde mit "not legal" abgewimmelt
<guntbert> don31: ja dann..., tut mir Leid, ich dachte da sei in den letzten Monaten was passiert
<don31> PatrickBic: Danke! Selbst ausprobiert?
<PatrickBic> don31, nö
#ubuntu-at 2011-08-20
<PatrickBic> is hier wer?
<Rhonda> PatrickBic: niemals nicht
<PatrickBic> :P
<PatrickBic> Rhonda, kennst du dich mit gtk aus? :)
<Rhonda> Ich verwende Gnome. Genügt das?
<PatrickBic> nö
<PatrickBic> Rhonda, http://patrickbic.blogspot.com/
<PatrickBic> Rhonda, xlib auch nicht zufaellig?
<PatrickBic> :P
<Rhonda> Ja, auch xlib läuft auf meinem Rechner.
<PatrickBic> Rhonda, du weißt wie ich das meine... ob du mit xlib entwickelst  bzw es kannst
<Rhonda> Wenn ich wollen würde, vermutlich.
<PatrickBic> kannst du es im moment?
<Rhonda> Du könntest auch einfach dein Problem beschreiben, dann müssten wir nicht Diskussionen führen, ob wir diskutieren wollen oder nicht
<PatrickBic> wie krieg ich nen xlib-pixmap in nen gtk-image bzw nen gtk-pixbuf?
<PatrickBic> das ganze womoeglich in c++
